# New bucklings last night



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

FF had 2 bucklings last night.


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! Nice looking bucklings!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats GT! Love that doe!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! very cute


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice kids GT. 

Are you playing Nigerian midwife this year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! So cute!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Nice kids GT.
> 
> Are you playing Nigerian midwife this year?


Hopefully not lol. I think they are well trained for the task now. I still have a few of my own left to kid. 2FF and 3 other does.

Thanks all. Of course I was hoping I might get some more paints or reds out of this young doe. Maybe next time.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, looks like you have a good mom there as well.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Congratulations, looks like you have a good mom there as well.


Thanks. She did good once she got them on the ground. We had them up nursing in minutes.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love that doe


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new little bundles


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

What's the herd tally so far?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> What's the herd tally so far?


6 bucklings and 1 doeling so far.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you keeping any this year?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Are you keeping any this year?


Maybe a very good doe or two. One more FF just now had 1buckling and 1 Doeling:stars: lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

